# Needing Contractors for Southern Illinois and Southern Indiana Territories



## MidwestMetro (Jun 21, 2012)

We are looking for experienced contractors in Southern Illinois (Carbondale, Marion, etc.) and Southern Indiana. We are a multi-state company that covers MO, AR, TN, OK, KS, IL, OH, and IN. We were started in 2001, and since then have grown into one of the fastest growing companies in Southwest Missouri. We have over 30 in-house analysts and over 50 in-field independent contractors. 

We are currently looking for contractors in Illinois. The Western territory we are looking to cover would be the Quincy area. The Central/Southern would be Mount Vernon/Carbondale. 

Ideal candidates must have integrity, business management experience, a desire to own and grow a business, financial resources to start-up, willingness to work long hours, strong professional references, and an ability to complete work orders to specific client expectations professionally, correctly, and on time. 

You will be required to have a truck, trailer, digital camera, computer, lawn equipment, general hand tools, and generator to enable you to complete your daily duties. 

Additionally, solid computer skills and industry standard insurance coverages are required. 

Please take a look at our website - www.midwest-metro.com for more information. 

If you have any questions - please feel free to email me @ [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2012)

MidwestMetro said:


> We are looking for experienced contractors in Southern Illinois (Carbondale, Marion, etc.) and Southern Indiana. We are a multi-state company that covers MO, AR, TN, OK, KS, IL, OH, and IN. We were started in 2001, and since then have grown into one of the fastest growing companies in Southwest Missouri. We have over 30 in-house analysts and over 50 in-field independent contractors.
> 
> We are currently looking for contractors in Illinois. The Western territory we are looking to cover would be the Quincy area. The Central/Southern would be Mount Vernon/Carbondale.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are looking for professional contractors, hopefully your pricing is compatable with your requirements. It is helpful to post some exemples of your pricing matrix and references from contractors who find working with your company to be mutually beneficial.


----------



## MidwestMetro (Jun 21, 2012)

We are looking for independent contractors to complete Property preservation work primarily. 

Orders consist of lock changes, grass cuts, boarding windows, winterizations, and other issues at the property which would prevent it from being conveyed back to HUD.

We maintain transparent due dates. Unlike other regional companies, and nationals - your due date is our due date. 

Regarding payment, we are very transparent – we pay our Independent Contractors a percentage of the invoices submitted to, and approved by, our client(s). That percentage, based upon the discount to the client and to Midwest Metro, with few exceptions is 64% or $64.00 out of every $100.00 billed to our client. Payment is weekly via ACH deposit to your company account based upon the work orders accepted and paid by our client during the previous week. Wednesday evenings you will receive a “heads up” email description of the work orders paid.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2012)

A 36% DISCOUNT? Holy BALLS. Appears another ripoff to me.


----------



## MidwestMetro (Jun 21, 2012)

HUD Allowable for a cyd is $50.00 - after discounts the contractor gets $32.00 for example.

That is VERY competitive if not higher than a lot of other Regional Companies.

What percentage do you receive currently? Just curious.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2012)

Our subs got a 12% discount. Example: $50/cy HUD rate minus $6.00. Net $44.00

Of that 12% discount is included E&O coverage and work comp that accts for 8%. We operated off a 4% profit margin. 

YES it can be done if a company is not greedy and runs a tight ship.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> Our subs got a 12% discount. Example: $50/cy HUD rate minus $6.00. Net $44.00
> 
> Of that 12% discount is included E&O coverage and work comp that accts for 8%. We operated off a 4% profit margin.
> 
> YES it can be done if a company is not greedy and runs a tight ship.


I want to work for Fremont!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2012)

I never lost a contractor in 14 years.... Whoops sorry lost 1 due to losing a piece of furniture off a trailer causing a fatality which resulted in a 5 year sentence and I offered him a position upon release but he decided to disappear. Mentally he flipped over it


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2012)

MidwestMetro,

Wasnt trying to rub you. Especially for someone living by Gods Country. Spend considerable time at Table Rock and Tanneycomo. Im jealous!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> A 36% DISCOUNT? Holy BALLS. Appears another ripoff to me.







Its highly likely they are a regional. 

If they are not a regional then yes that is greedy to take 36%.
Most other companies are at 20%.


----------



## MidwestMetro (Jun 21, 2012)

I understand that you are not trying to rub it in. Let me take a couple of minutes to explain a little bit about our company. I know that there are a ton of companies on the internet, and in different forums that over promise and under deliver. Also, I have seen countless posts and ads promising work, tons of money, and the easiest way to work directly for a bank.

Yes, we are a regional company that covers multiple states in the Midwest. MO, AR, TN, OK, KS, IN, IL, TX, IA - full state in all.

We do work for several national companies. We have a contract with BACFSC - which is are largest client by far. 

BACFSC takes 20% off the top, and we take 20%. Which is where the 36% discount comes from. We have over 50 contractors in our network that work directly for us. We have over 30 full time employees in our office in Nixa, MO who QC and submit the results. 

We are rapidly expanding. The company was founded in 2001, in a home office in the basement of the founder. Since then we have expanded several times - to land in our current location. We have been voted one of the 12 fastest growing companies in Southwest Missouri 3 seperate times by the Springfield Business Journal. 

We have several opportunities in different locations in the states that we offer services. Property preservation is our main focus, but we also complete Hazard Claim Rehab work, some inspections, and Mold Remediation. 

If the 36% discount scares people away that is understandable - it does seem like a chunk off the top. But if you look around to other regionals - and their pricing - it really is very competitive. 

We pride ourselves in our the fact we are very transparent - we do not shave days of for work to be completed - your due date is our due date. Unlike other companies that shave 1 or more days off. All we ask is that the work order is turned into our office by 8am CST the day it is due. That allows us time to review, research, and QC the work order before sending it to the client. 

As I said before, we have over 30 full time employees who work on processing orders for all of our contractors. All contractors are assigned a specific analyst to deal with. If there are questions on a work order - the analyst is there to help. 

We have a full time accounting staff assigned to clear and process checks as they come in. Payment is weekly via ACH deposit to your company based upon the work orders accepted and paid by our client during the previous week. Wednesday nights you will receive a detailed document decribing the work orders paid. 

Our accounting staff is also here to serve our contractors by disputing cut invoices on the contractors behalf. 

We are a National Member of NAMFS, and our owner has been on several focus groups and panels. The Executive Director was our keynote speaker at our Vendor Conference in October of 2011.

That is a little bit about our company. I could probably go on all night. I have been here 3 years and take pride in who I work for, what I do, and who works for us. We send our in house QA Field Manager out to every new contractors territory to spend time with your crews, your office staff, and most importantly you. We understand what a commitment it is to start a new business - or to expand a business.

Please if you have any questions, comments, ideas, thoughts, etc. - I will answer anything to the best of my ability. 

Thank you. 

Rob Nelson
Vendor Manager
Midwest Metro 
Nixa, MO 

[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2012)

$32/cy is higher than anything I've seen (I'm new for those that don't know yet  ). I don't see how anyone could make a career for anything less than Fremont's old prices though - the headaches, stress, time-commitment, etc. is not worth the $. I'd rather be working a normal 9-5 making a little less money... 

I appreciate this guy appearing to be transparent, along with sharing the details of his company. I think he understands the state of the industry and how wary contractors are these days (and for good reason).


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

My last trash out was $50 per, no discount.


Good thing too. I bid 80 yrds. Ended up being 110 actual.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2012)

BPWY said:


> My last trash out was $50 per, no discount.
> 
> 
> Good thing too. I bid 80 yrds. Ended up being 110 actual.


Haven't you ever bought that darn calculator yet AND that 3'x3'x3' taped together ruler so you can measure more accurately????

:clap::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2012)

Is this politician math, like all those jobs being created and the economy doing just peachy? :laughing:


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2012)

Cruz @ ANDERCO said:


> Okay- I'm trying to ascertain the validity of this
> 
> 20%- BACFS
> +
> ...


What seems to be the worst issue is receiving no payment at all. Non-payment seems to be an important part of the business model of these middle companies from (what I have read here)


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2012)

Cruz @ ANDERCO said:


> Okay- I'm trying to ascertain the validity of this
> 
> 20%- BACFS
> +
> ...


BACF is the first to take 20% discount; 80% goes to contractor.
Midwest takes 20% discount off the 80% to contractor = 16% additional discount

Total discount = BACF 20% + Midwest's net 16% = 36% 
Total pay to contractor = 64%


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

Paradox said:


> BACF is the first to take 20% discount; 80% goes to contractor.
> Midwest takes 20% discount off the 80% to contractor = 16% additional discount
> 
> Total discount = BACF 20% + Midwest's net 16% = 36%
> Total pay to contractor = 64%


In other words, using a two-tiered discount system, the first middleman gets his 20% off the top. 

The 2nd middleman gets his 20% off of whatever is left over, not off the top again.

THAT is how it does not add up to a full 40%. Easier to understand now? Paradox got it right.

Linda


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

MidwestMetro said:


> If the 36% discount scares people away that is understandable - it does seem like a chunk off the top. But if you look around to other regionals - and their pricing - it really is very competitive.
> 
> Our accounting staff is also here to serve our contractors by disputing cut invoices on the contractors behalf.
> [email protected]



The Regionals we worked for in the past charged anywhere from 20% to 40% as their take. 25% from a National was already a tough swallow and one of the reasons why we quickly quit doing business with them. One of the reasons.
Maybe you didn't word the above statement correctly, but disputing cut invoices on our behalf benefits you as well if you did not get paid, correct? Client refuses to pay for a sales clean refresh because the kitchen air freshener pic and the living room ceiling fan pic is missing, no one gets paid. But even so, there is no more you can do to gain a release of payment than we could dealing with them ourselves.


----------

